# Golden Fleece - DIY



## Flying (Jun 10, 2022)

Having breadboarded the Golden Fleece over a year ago I eventually made my own board, it ended up as a test bed for a new etching rocker system! 
 
The original thread for the Golden Fleece is here: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/mythos-golden-fleece-fuzz.4202/

I've used a 100pf for C6 https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/mythos-golden-fleece-fuzz.4202/post-57761
 
But this was a total guess, if anyone knows of a better capacitor value I'd be keen to know.
 
It's a really simple circuit that could easily be made on Veroboard, but I wonder if be a universal ‘Electra’ board could be developed?


----------



## Flying (Jun 12, 2022)

It's boxed... but it very nearly wasn't!

Note to self: Make sure you are using the current version of the PCB design when designing the label and drilling the enclosure! And it really doesn't matter how many times you try and put the PCB in the enclosure that LED is a good 5mm away from the hole you drilled and isn’t suddenly going to fit.

The LED now has a novel dogleg in it, and the jack socket holes had to be reamed out to accommodate the flange not just the threaded bit, but that gave me just the clearanceI needed to get the board in!

It’s on my board and I don’t see it getting knocked off, I’ve tired fuzz faces, the Titania2 Fuzz and Big Muff, but I just feel like I’ve clicked with this one, it’s replacing the Titania2 Fuzz on my board.


----------

